

Create cloud-based 3D-printable shapes with plain JavaScript - hoopeekoo
https://tinkercad.com/developer/

======
scatterbrain
Would be cool if you could collaborate and build Minecraft like worlds
together (and then print them out). I could see this being like next gen Lego
when you start being able to package and redistribute your scripts.

Or maybe new kinds of board games where you input your last game's end state
and the scripts print out the pieces for the next round. Evolving game board a
bit like in Risk Legacy.

------
hoopeekoo
There is also a blog post that describes this feature called "Shape Scripts
API": [http://blog.tinkercad.com/2012/10/12/tinkercad-launches-
shap...](http://blog.tinkercad.com/2012/10/12/tinkercad-launches-shape-
scripts-api/)

------
akonan
Very cool!

------
ramikorhonen
Awesome!

